# حصريا قصيدة  يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك فريق افا قسطور



## besho55 (15 يوليو 2009)

لأول مرة على الانترنت

قصيدة

يا الهى أعمق الحب هواك

من كلمات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

الحان وتوزيع م / مارك اسحق

كمان / أشرف

هندسة صوتية / جوزيف منير

من شريط

أحبك يارب فى خلوتى

فريق

آفا قسطور القس

آداء

مريم لوقا

تحميـــــــــــــــــــل

منقول

​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مارى رشاد (11 أغسطس 2009)

tkanks alot


----------



## besho55 (31 أغسطس 2009)

thx 4 ur comments


----------



## besho55 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

قصيدة يالهى فيديو لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بصوته


----------



## sad man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه ميرسي كتير


----------



## anosh (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على الترنيمة 
و يارب كل يوم فى تقدم اكتر من اليوم اللى قابله​*


----------



## besho55 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

thx so much my friends​


----------

